# Canning jars pulled from the shelves.



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Just a heads up - my local stores are pulling canning jars and supplies from the shelves already. If you need them you better grab them quick.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We are so blessed here as our local grocery store keeps the canning jars, lids, rings, pectin, etc. on the shelves year round. We live in an area with lots of people who can!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Our local Wal*Mart never had much canning supplies for years other than a small display at the end of an aisle with mostly lids and a few cases of jars. This year, 4 shelves of at least 8' had just about anything available from Ball and Kerr including various pickling spices and supplies. And, stacks of jars in the aisle. The aisle stacks are gone and shelf space is shrinking. In that store, it is now part of the Garden Department. As such, and where the canning equipment is now displayed, I suspect that it will be permanent. I'd like to take a little credit for it by being a friend of the department head and she's willing to listen to customer suggestions. 

Martin


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I noticed our local Walmart just put the canning jars in the clearance dept.... only they didn't put a clearance price on them. Do they think we are stupid?


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

was at wal-mart today. Not many jars left But---New! Better Homes and Garden Jars- same price as Kerr and Ball. But imported from China!! NO THANKS. I'll get mine made in the USA and preferably at the thrift store for 25 cents each.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have at least 100 boxes of flats, but most of my jars are filled. I'll pick up some if I see them at an estate sale cheap, but as I empty them, they will become available for soups/stews/meats. Shelves are full, and Im running out of room. Walmart's flats are definitely not replenishing...our store has not had them in two months.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Goldielocks said:


> was at wal-mart today. Not many jars left But---New! Better Homes and Garden Jars- same price as Kerr and Ball. But imported from China!! NO THANKS. I'll get mine made in the USA and preferably at the thrift store for 25 cents each.


Do you mean Golden Harvest??


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Our Wal-Mart is now selling their brand of jars (Mainstays) and they are made in China. How sad! I will stick with MADE IN USA, Thank you very much.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Guess I'll have to drop in at WalMart tomorrow if my work schedule allows it. I asked someone in that area when they would have their canning jars on clearance and they said most likely not until the end of October/beginning of November. Maybe they changed their minds. I'll have to grab a few cases of WM Quarts and Pints. 

I saw those canning jars as well, Better Homes and Gardens!..They wanted $2 more than Ball (I think they were the regular pint size) and I looked to see where they were made,.....CHINA!!! You have got to be kidding me. Keep you canning jars BHandG!!! AMERICAN made for me!!

elinor


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

My Walmart doesn't put them on sale - poof one day they are just gone along with all the rest of the canning supplies. You would think since it is still harvest season here they would keep them a tad longer.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

NostalgicGranny said:


> My Walmart doesn't put them on sale - poof one day they are just gone along with all the rest of the canning supplies. You would think since it is still harvest season here they would keep them a tad longer.


Ours doesn't clearance them, either. But they usually have a few boxes all year round on the shelf. Never seen more the 2 or 3 of each size in the "off season", though. Yet here is never truly off....everyone seems to can year round (meat in the winter, veg and fruit in the summer).


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got about 17 dozen jars from a gal that was cleaning out their barn!! $2.25 per dozen!! Yippeee...
Catherine


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

springvalley said:


> I just got about 17 dozen jars from a gal that was cleaning out their barn!! $2.25 per dozen!! Yippeee...
> Catherine


Thats the way to do it


----------



## hannimosaver (Oct 22, 2010)

I was able to pick up around 16-17 dozen jars of all sizes this summer from a lady cleaning out her attic for 2.00 a dozen. She even had some of the blue colored "Ball" jars. Even found a few gallon and 1/2 gallon size jars. :nanner:


----------

